# Weekly Competition 2014-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U2 F R F' U2 F' U2
*2. *R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F U' F2
*3. *U F2 R' U R U F2 U2 R' U'
*4. *F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U
*5. *F' R U' F' U2 R2 F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F L' F' R' U' L B F' L' B R2
*2. *D L2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 L' F D R2 F' L D' L' F2 R2
*3. *D2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' F' R B' D' F' U' R' B D2
*4. *L2 D B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 L' D' R' U R2 B' U2 L U' F
*5. *L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B R U F' D B' U2 B L' B2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 L' R' D Rw D' B' Rw' Fw2 D2 B L2 Fw' F R2 Uw' U2 L Rw U2 F' R2 F2 U2 Fw2 U' Rw R D' L2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw L2 Rw F2 D2 U2 L2
*2. *L Rw F2 Rw' U Fw' F D2 Rw' R F' D2 B2 R D L2 B' F' L' U' Rw' R F' U2 L2 Rw U' Rw' B' D' L2 Rw' F' D B U2 L2 Rw' R B'
*3. *Fw' Uw B2 L' D Rw F U R2 U R D Uw' U' B Rw' Fw' L' F2 U2 L2 Uw Fw F2 Rw Fw F2 L R2 B Uw L D2 F Rw2 F' D' Fw' D L
*4. *U2 L Rw' Uw Rw2 B D Rw' R2 U2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw Uw R' Fw' L Rw' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 U Fw F' R' Uw F' U R Fw' L R' B' F2 Rw' R' F
*5. *Fw2 Rw Fw L2 R Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 F' U2 F Uw' B Fw2 U' Fw2 F U2 F2 U Fw' R2 Uw' R D Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R' Fw L Uw2 Fw2 L2 R F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw U L2 F2 L F' Dw2 Uw' B' D U2 Rw F' U2 L Dw2 R' Dw2 Uw' B Bw2 Lw' Bw Lw F Rw2 Fw2 L Rw' Dw U' L' D2 B2 R' F2 R B' Bw2 U' Bw2 R Bw Dw' Lw U2 Bw Fw Dw2 F2 Dw2 Bw L Dw' Bw F2 R' Dw' U Fw
*2. *Bw2 Fw F2 Uw2 Lw U Rw' R' Bw' F' R' Dw Fw2 Dw' Uw U' Fw2 Rw Uw2 U2 R Bw F D Bw F2 D' B2 F' U2 Rw U Lw2 R2 Fw2 Dw L2 Rw Uw2 F L2 Uw' B' Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw Lw' Rw' Uw Fw' F' U' Rw' B' F2 L2 Rw Bw' F2
*3. *Lw' Fw2 D' Fw Dw R' Bw2 Dw' B2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' F Uw' B2 Fw2 F Rw F2 R' U2 Bw U' R' Bw' Uw2 B2 Rw Dw' Bw' L2 Rw2 Uw' B' F D2 Uw2 Rw R' Dw F2 Lw D Dw2 U' L Fw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Rw B F' D Dw2 F2 U2 R D2 Rw'
*4. *Rw2 B Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw B Bw2 Dw Uw Rw2 Uw' F D2 Dw U' L Dw2 U B2 D R2 U R2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 U' Lw' R2 Uw' Fw D2 Dw2 Uw U Fw2 D L' U B' F' D' Uw L' D' U L R' D2 B Fw Lw2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 L2 Uw' B'
*5. *Fw2 Rw' R2 B2 Uw' R2 B Bw Rw2 Bw2 Fw Uw2 Bw2 Rw' R' Dw' Uw' U2 B U B' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw Uw R' B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' D' B' L' B' Bw2 Fw L F D Lw' Bw2 Uw2 R2 D' Rw' B F Lw' Dw2 Uw F' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 R2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B L 2R B2 D B 2F2 U 2L2 R F2 R2 D 2U' R 2D' B2 D2 B' 2F' R' B' 2F' R 3F2 F' 2U2 L2 2D' B2 2B2 2U U2 L2 3U2 2F' R' 2U2 2L2 3R' 2U2 2L2 2F F2 U 2L 2B2 R' D' 3R2 D' 3U 2F' F2 3R2 D2 3U2 B2 3U' 2B2 2L D 2B' 3R' B2 2B2 2L2 U2 R 3F
*2. *3U U' B 2F 2U' 2R 3U' 2B2 R 2U2 B' 2R 3U B' 2D' 2U U' L' U' F' 2U2 L 2D' 2L' B2 3F L2 2D' 2R' 2B' R2 3F' U B2 D' 3U 2U2 3F' 2U R 2D' 2L' B' 2B2 F' 2D2 2B' L' 3U B F2 2D2 U2 2L2 D2 2U' 3F' 2L 3U' R' 2U2 L' 2L U 2R' 2B' 3F2 R2 3U 2U'
*3. *2B2 3F2 2F L' 2R' 2U2 R' 2D' 2R' 2F 2D' 2R2 2D' 2L U' 3F 2U' 2B 3F' 3R 3F' D 2L' 2D2 3R2 D' 2U2 R 2D B' 3R 3F' 2F F2 3R' 2B2 3R2 D2 3U' 2F 3R R' F2 D R 3F' 2F2 D' 2L' 3F 2F' 2L' 3R2 3U L2 2L' 2R B' L2 U2 2F2 2U 3F2 2F 2U' B2 2F L F' 2U
*4. *2U B D' 2U 3R D 2R2 U L2 3R2 2R' U 3F F2 2R2 R' 2F2 D' 3U 3F2 2U 2B' 3F2 2D2 3U2 2U2 U B2 3F' 2F' F2 U 3F2 2D 3F 2R D2 2D R' U2 3R2 B2 D 2R2 U' B D' L' D' 2L D' 2U' B2 R B' U B2 3F 2R2 U2 2L D2 3U2 U 2F2 2D 2B' 3U 2B2 F'
*5. *3F D2 2U' B' L 2L 2R 2U 2L2 2R' R2 2U' U' 2F2 F' 2R' F2 2U' 3F D 3U U 2B' 2L2 U F2 2U 2B' 3U2 L' 3R 2B2 3F L2 2R F2 2L 3R B2 D' 2L2 2R2 3F U2 R 2D L2 D2 3U2 3F R2 2U' 2R 2F2 2R' D2 L2 2L D' 2B2 3F F L' 2L' 2B' 2F2 3R' 2R' B 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U' 2U' L R U2 R' 3U' 2F2 L' 3F' D2 2D' U2 3L' 3F2 2L 3R 3D 2U U B' 2F U' B' U2 B 2L 3D' L' 3R' R' 2U2 2B' 2D2 3R 2R 2F' 3D2 3U B' F' 3L' 3D2 2U B' F 2L B' 2D B L 3U2 F2 3U 2B2 2U 2B' 3B2 3D2 3U' 3L' B' 2F 2U2 U' L' 2U 2B 3U 2B2 2U2 2F 2L' F2 3L 3D' 2U' 2L 2R R U2 F' 2L' F' 3R' 2U2 F 2U' 2L2 3R' 2U' 2B2 3B' F2 3U 3R2 3F 3D 3U' 3F
*2. *D 2L' D2 U B2 3U 2L' 3R D' 3U2 R 3U U2 2F2 F D' 2L' 3R2 3B 3F D' 2R' 2B D 3U2 2B2 D 2L2 B 2B 3B' 3F2 2D 2B 2L' 3L2 2F F' U2 2F 2D' 2B' 2F' 3U B' 2B 3L' D2 3F 2F' F2 R' 3F2 D2 3R 3D2 3R 3F' 2F2 2D F' 2D 2B' D R D' 2L' 2F' 3U 2L' 3F' F 3D' 3U' 3B' D' 3R 2D2 2U B' 2B' 3D' L' 3L 3R' R' 2U2 B' F2 D2 3L 3F' D' 2U' L' 3R 2R 3F2 3R2 2F'
*3. *3F2 L2 3R' 3B 2F 2L' 2B 3R U B 3L2 3B' 2U 3B' 3L B2 L 3F' 3L 2F2 3U2 U2 2B 3B 2L 3R2 3F L2 R2 3U' 3F F2 D' 2L' 3R 3B' 2F 2L' B 2D2 L2 3L' D2 2B 3D2 U2 B2 F 3R' 3B 3L' B' L2 3B L 3F' D' 2L' D 2D2 3U' 2B2 3F2 2F 3D' R2 2B' 3U2 2F 3U2 3R2 2R2 R2 D' 2L' 3U U2 3B' 3F 3L 3U2 2L 3L2 2R' 2F L 2F2 L' F' L2 B2 2D L' D' 3D2 3F 3D U 3L' D'
*4. *2D' 3R2 R B2 F 3L' D2 3R 3F2 U' 3L R' 2F 2U 3L2 3U2 U2 2F' F' 2L2 3U' 3R2 3B' F' D' 3D' 3U' R' D 3B 2L' 2F' 2U2 B 2D' L2 2U2 3B2 2D2 3D2 2U2 3L2 3R2 2R2 R' 3F 2F2 2D2 L' 2R' 3B2 3F2 L2 3L B' F2 D2 F 3L' 3R2 3D' L F2 R' 2U 3B' 2D' 2B2 3L' F' 2R' 3U' 2B L' 3F D L2 3R' 2R F L 3R' 2R R2 2F F R' 2D2 U 2R2 3D2 3U 3L D' 3F2 2R' 2B' L2 2L2 F'
*5. *L 3R 2B L D' B2 3L 3B' 2L' 3R R B2 2D2 2B2 3L' D' 3L 3B2 D 3B 3F' 2U2 L' 3F2 3R' 2D' L' 3R2 2U' 3L' 2R2 2D' U' 3L 3B F 3L' 2R' R' 3F' 2F2 D' 2D' U2 R 3D 3L' 3R 2B 3B2 3R' 3F' L 3D2 L 2R2 R' U 2R 3F2 2R' 3F' R' D2 3U' R D 2D 3D' 2U' 2L' 2B2 2F' 2D2 3U' 2B2 2F2 F 3D' L 2D 2B2 2D' 3B2 D2 3L D 3B' 2D2 2R R F 2D 3D' R 3D2 2L' F' D 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F U2 F U2 R' U F2 U2
*2. *F R F' R2 F R' U R' F
*3. *F R' F U2 R F R F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B U2 R U B' L2 U2 F2 U F L' U
*2. *R2 D2 R D2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 D2 B D L' F2 L U B' U2 R' D'
*3. *B2 U L2 D R2 D2 F2 U F2 R F D F2 L B' F D' U' B' U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Rw2 U2 Fw Uw' B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' B L2 R F' L2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw R2 F U' B Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' F2 Uw L' B U' L' F' Uw U2 Fw2
*2. *B' R' D2 Fw2 F2 Uw' R2 F2 Rw2 D2 U B F' D2 Rw2 F L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' D2 Uw' U2 L2 Uw U' B' Fw2 D F Rw' B2 F Rw B' D' F2 R Fw2 F'
*3. *Rw R' D Rw2 B' F' Rw' B2 D2 F L2 B2 F' U2 Rw U' B' R2 Fw' D2 B F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw L' Rw B2 D' Rw' F' L2 B L2 D' Uw2 L' R2 B2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D2 L' R Fw' U' R2 Uw2 U2 Bw' D' Fw2 Lw' Dw F' L' Lw2 R2 B2 Lw Uw U L' Dw' Lw Uw' Rw' F2 Lw' Dw2 L2 F' Rw' Uw2 B' F R' U Fw2 Dw2 U F Rw Uw Bw2 Rw' R D2 U Rw2 R D Uw' L U2 Lw2 D Lw' B' L
*2. *Bw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 R' Dw2 Fw' Rw R U' Lw Uw2 L Dw' U2 R2 F2 L2 Lw2 R' Bw2 D' Dw U2 B' Lw' D' Rw U' Rw2 D Rw Dw' Bw' F2 Dw2 B Uw Bw' R' B Lw2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D Dw' Rw' Fw2 F' Rw' Uw Fw U' Lw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2
*3. *D' U' Rw Uw' Lw Rw2 R F2 D2 L2 Uw R' U L2 D Uw U L' U R Bw Fw U2 Lw2 R2 D' Fw' Dw B D' Dw Uw' R Dw2 R2 Bw Dw' Lw Bw' Lw' B' Bw Fw L Lw2 Rw Fw D F' L' Bw D Uw' B2 F' Rw R Fw U' Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 U 2R 2B' 2D2 3U 3R' 3U B 2F 2R D 3R2 B2 2B 3R 3F' 2D 2U2 3R2 2D 3R 2R' B' F' 3R 3F 3U' 2R2 2U2 2B U 2R' 3F2 3U 2B' 3F2 3U L' 2U' 3F2 L2 2L' R2 2D2 3U' 2U R 2U2 B D' 2U' U' 3F2 D2 3F 2F2 U' 2L2 B2 2U 2R2 2D2 2L2 2B' 3U' U 3R2 F2 D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 2B2 2D2 2L2 R 2D 3U2 L 3U' B2 3F F' L 3D' U2 L 2L 3R D 3B D2 3F2 F2 3L B' 2F2 2U L2 3L F2 2R' 2D2 2B2 3U2 F 2R' R' 3U' 2B' D' 2D2 3B 3R2 R2 2F2 3U' 2B 3B2 2F 2U L' 2L 3L R D2 3U' 3L2 2F F 2D' 2F2 2D 3U U2 2R 2B' 2F' L 2L' 3R 3F F 3R 2R2 2U' 3R' D2 3B' R2 2F2 2D2 3D2 B' 3B' 2R B' F 3U' 2U' 2R B 2F2 2R' R2 2F 3R2 3B 2R R' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L B D F U F' D2 R' B R2
*2. *L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D B' L D R2 B L2 U' L' D2 L2
*3. *U2 D' R U2 L2 F D' R' L' F R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D2
*4. *U' B2 R D R D' R2 U' B' R F2 B2 R B2 L F2 U2 R' U2 R2
*5. *F L2 B L2 U2 F L2 B F U' R D U' R' B2 D2 L2 R' U' F'
*6. *L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 L' F2 L U' B F' U2 R F2 U2
*7. *R2 D F2 D U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U' R U R2 F' D2 U B' R U R2
*8. *B2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B F' L' D B F2 L D' F R F U
*9. *F U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F D B F2 L U' L B2 L R' U'
*10. *D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U' F2 L R2 U2 B' L D' U2
*11. *R2 B R2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 U' L' U F U L D' U F2 L
*12. *U F2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R' B L2 R' D2 U2 B' R2 D' R'
*13. *L2 D2 F L2 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 L B' R2 U2 B F D L B' R2
*14. *R B L' D F D' R2 U B R U B2 U2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2
*15. *L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B R F2 L2 B' D F R2 U' F2
*16. *L2 U2 F U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' U L F' R2 F' D U B' R F
*17. *R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B R2 B2 D2 F' L' F' D R F2 U' B' D R2 F2
*18. *F' U2 B L F2 D R' B' L U2 F U2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F'
*19. *D F' L2 B' D' R F2 U2 R' F D2 F' D2 L2 F' B' L2 F' D2 L2
*20. *B' R' U' D' F U2 F L U R F2 U2 R L' F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2
*21. *F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 F' L F2 L2 D2 B' D R D2 U'
*22. *U L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D2 R' B2 F' U' R' D' R' B' U B
*23. *U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B L U' L F' R2 B' U' L F R
*24. *B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L' F' L' B' D R B2 F' L' U'
*25. *U2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 U' B F L2 F' U R' U' L' U'
*26. *L2 F D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 L' D L R B' L' U F R' B'
*27. *L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B F2 R' D L R F U' B' U'
*28. *U2 B D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F D B' F2 L R2 B L' F L2 U'
*29. *D2 L B2 L D2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D F L B2 D' F' L B D2
*30. *F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 F L2 B' L2 U F' D U2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 B'
*31. *U F B2 U L U2 D L B' R U' L2 U' B2 U' D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2
*32. *B2 D R2 U' F2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D L D B R' F R' D2 B R'
*33. *B' D2 F' U2 B L2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L B2 D B' F2 L B R U2 F'
*34. *B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R B' L B' D F2 U2 L2 U' F' R2
*35. *R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 F' L B U' B2 L F D B F2
*36. *F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R' B' R F L D' B' U' F U'
*37. *D L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R F' R2 B' R U B2 D'
*38. *D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D U' B' L D2 F' D' L F2
*39. *D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F' L' F D2 R D L U' R D' U'
*40. *R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B' D' L U' B L2 R' U' L F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B D2 U' R' D' U L' D2 B R2 F U2
*2. *F2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F' U2 F' D' L F' D' R B' L
*3. *L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D' L' B2 L B' L' D F R' B
*4. *F2 L' B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L R2 D' F U' L B'
*5. *L B R U' D' F L' B2 U D2 B2 L2 F2 B R2 F D2 L2 D2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 R U' R2 D2 F R2 B L D L F'
*2. *B U2 R2 D2 B L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L U' R' D2 B2 F' L2 D R' F
*3. *U2 F' R2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L' D B2 R2 F' L B' F2 R' F
*4. *U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F D' F2 R B D2 L U' L2 B
*5. *D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 L B2 D U L F U2 F U L F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D2 L' U R' B' D' F' R F L2 F'
*2. *D2 L2 B F L2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L F' U' L2 U
*3. *L2 D2 B2 L2 D U L2 F2 U B2 R2 F' D' L R2 F L B2 R D2 U2
*4. *R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 U L U2 R F L2 D B' L D' F
*5. *L F' U R2 D' R' B' U B2 D F' L2 F D2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F' L F R2 D B F' D F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U F2 U
*3. *L2 R2 F R2 D2 F R2 B U2 L2 U B' R B2 L' R F D' R2 U'
*4. *B2 D B' Uw Rw' B Fw2 F L R U' Rw D2 B L Rw B' F' U' Fw' R Uw U' L2 U2 L2 Fw Rw B Fw F Rw2 B2 U B2 L F' L Rw2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F' R2 F' U F' R F2
*3. *R2 D2 F' R2 U' D' B' U2 R' F2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 B' R2 B' L2
*4. *D' U' B' Fw' D' U2 L2 Rw Uw' L2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F2 L' Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw' U R' F2 Rw2 D B' Uw F' Uw B2 R' Fw2 L Rw Fw' F D U'
*5. *L Uw2 Lw D R' Fw' U Lw' Fw' Lw R2 U2 B Fw D2 F' U' B2 Bw U2 B2 Fw' F' L F L' B2 D2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw Dw2 U F' Uw' Fw D2 B2 Uw Lw F' R2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' U' F D' L' D2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 F' Rw Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R U B' L' U B l' b'
*2. *U L' R L' R' B R' B L' l' r' b' u
*3. *U' B L R B' L B' L B' l' r' b' u'
*4. *L R' L' B L R B R' l r' b' u'
*5. *L' B R' U R' L U' B' l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (-4, -4)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (4, 0)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (2, -3)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U' L' U R' D' R L U
*2. *D R D' L' R' D L' D
*3. *R' U' L U R D' L R' U'
*4. *D' L' U' L' R' D U R'
*5. *U L' D' R D' U' L' D


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 11, 2014)

*2x2 : *5.51, 5.35, 5.31, (3.14), (6.68) = *5.39*
*3x3 : *15.76, 17.78, (17.90), (11.52), 15.65 = *16.40*
*4x4 : *(1:04.79), 49.93, 1:00.08, (48.26), 1:04.57 = *58.19*
*5x5 : *(2:02.86), 1:52.17, 1:51.40, 1:59.94, (1:41.85) = *1:54.50*
*6x6 : *3:05.50, (3:17.48), 3:08.05, (2:53.87), 2:57.91 = *3:03.82*
*7x7 : *4:22.77, (4:32.92), 4:30.11, 4:26.65, (4:04.21) = *4:26.51*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 45.77, DNF = *45.77*
*3x3 BLD : *2:27.07, 2:42.11, 2:09.46 = *2:09.46*
*4x4 BLD : *DNF, 12:13, DNS = *12:13*
*5x5 BLD : *25:11,DNS,DNS = *25:11*
*OH : *(1:01.12), 43.73, (43.69), 55.52, 47.69 = *48.98*
*MTS : *57.14, (DNF), 1:00.86, 57.95, (53.38) = *58.65*
*2-4 relay : 1:19.85*
*2-5 relay : 3:26.71*
*Clock : *(18.83), 18.48, 17.15, (16.77), 17.21 = *17.61*
*Megaminx : *(1:30.75), (1:47.61), 1:33.23, 1:33.62, 1:31.45 = *1:32.77*
*Pyraminx : *(5.47), 5.72, 7.12, 5.97, (7.14) = *6.27*
*Square-1 : *40.53, 40.01, (42.19), 41.44, (27.60) = *40.66*
*Skewb : *13.78, 11.79, (14.85), 13.33, (11.66) = *12.97*


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 11, 2014)

*2x2 :* (14.43),(7.86),8.08,8.60,8.61 *= 8.43*
*3x3 :* 28.69,(25.85),27.22,29.11,(32.19) *= 28.34*
*4x4 :* (2:27.84),2:07.31,1:50.63,(1:48.19),1:55.71 *= 1:57.88*
*5x5 :* 4:42.44,4:39.00,4:43.10,(4:50.98),(3:53.26) *= 4:41.51*
*Pyraminx :* (11.94),19.15,15.47,17.00,(22.90) *= 17.21*
*2-4 Relay = 2:37.27*
*2-5 Relay = 7:36.41*
*Skewb :* (37.01),25.52,(25.24),28.70,28.63 *= 27.62*
*OH :* (1:18.10),(2:09.00),1:48.95,1:48.25,1:42.54 *= 1:46.58*
*Clock :* 1:05.96,(1:09.17),44.05,41.69,(37.39) *= 50.57*


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 11, 2014)

*2x2*: 8.38, 8.29, 10.06, (12.19), (5.92) =* 8.91*. Bleh.
*3x3*: 19.07, (14.58), 19.56, (21.59), 19.87 = *19.50*. Okay single, meh average.
*OH*: (DNF), 41.96, 40.01, 49.96, (37.78) = *43.98*. Forgot I was doing OH on the first solve, lol.
*Pyraminx*: (7.67), (15.81), 10.20, 14.41+, 7.97 = *10.86* Vomit inducing.
*Megaminx*: (4:28.25), 4:20.39, 4:12.05, (3:43.14), 3:48.13+ = *4:06.85*
*2BLD*: DNF, 2:06.35, DNF = *2:06.35*
*3BLD*: 4:28.98, DNF, DNF *4:28.98* = PB by about 30 seconds I think. On video too.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 12, 2014)

*3x3:* 10.16, 11.47, (8.60), 9.73, (12.28) = *10.45*
*3BLD:* DNF(43.20), DNF(52.26), 1:34.90 = *1:34.90* Oh dear.
*2x2:* 5.48, 2.50, 2.81, 2.51, 1.76 = *2.61* Wow, nice!
*2BLD:* DNF(18.88), 15.57, 14.91 = *14.91* Also quite nice


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 14, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 9.30 8.37 (10.33) (8.23) 9.80 = *9.16*
*3x3x3*: (18.55) 19.40 23.14 (23.77) 23.02 = *21.85* 
*4x4x4*: 2:01.68 2:03.08 (1:55.86) 2:05.80 (2:14.30) = *2:03.52*


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2014)

*3x3:* 14.72, (12.07), 15.16, (17.94), 15.65 = 15.18
*4x4:* 1:03.54, 1:02.02, 1:05.83, (1:08.20), (55.91) = 1:03.80
*5x5:* 1:38.47, 1:41.92, 1:49.22, (2:04.68), (1:24.88) = 1:43.20
*6x6:* (3:27.12), 3:10.40, 3:07.56, 3:10.77, (3:04.40) = 3:09.58
*7x7:* 4:26.60, (4:18.93), 4:30.83, (4:41.78), 4:39.35 = 4:32.26
*OH:* 59.80, (1:23.78), 34.16, (29.04), 34.10 = 42.69
*Megaminx:* 2:21.43, (1:48.48), (2:26.82), 2:18.24, 2:14.15 = 2:17.94


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 16, 2014)

2x2: (3.73), (6.21), 5.66, 4.35, 4.13 Avg. = 4.71
3x3: (18.85), 17.09, 18.65, (16.69), 17.45 Avg. = 17.74
4x4: (1:03.34), 1:06.03, 1:08.30, (1:10.71), 1:09.84 Avg. = 1:08.06
5x5: 2:03.73, 2:05.30, 1:59.86, (2:13.56), (1:55.16) Avg. = 2:02.97
6x6: 4:20.91, 4:21.02, (4:33.57), 4:12.27, (4:09.64) Avg. = 4:18.07
7x7: (6:05.04), (6:28.12), 6:14.93, 6:17.70, 6:20.07 Avg. = 6:17.57
2x2 BLD: 54.84, DNF, (43.11) = 43.11
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, (3:14.80) = 3:14.80
4x4 BLD: 
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 2/2 (8:00)
3x3 OH: (32.79), (24.12), 28.80, 27.51, 26.58 Avg. = 27.63
3x3 with Feet: 1:27.42, (1:52.41), (1:22.89), 1:27.11, 1:31.49 Avg. = 1:28.67
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:33.10, (1:14.55), (1:39.32), 1:21.45, 1:25.65 Avg. = 1:26.73
FMC: 35
2-3-4 Relay: 1:38.38
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:39.62
Clock: (19.25), 17.42, (16.13), 16.26, 16.20 Avg. = 16.63
Megaminx: 1:38.27, (1:28.82), 1:29.75, (1:40.06), 1:37.33 Avg. = 1:35.12
Pyraminx: 8.82, (7.84), 10.17, (11.35), 8.30 Avg. = 9.10
Square-1: 41.10, 30.45, 36.31, 50.93, 48.46 Avg. = 41.96
Skewb: 23.37, 28.16, 14.91, 23.91, 21.12 Avg. = 22.80


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 17, 2014)

2x2: 6.80 5.75 5.83 (9.46) (5.16) = 6.13
3x3: 19.20 19.19 (22.31) 20.74 (17.98) = 19.71
3x3 OH: 56.49 (1:03.27) (43.85) 56.71 45.41 = 52.87


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 18, 2014)

Results, congrats to Iggy, DubDubJr and mycube

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.09 stevecho816
 2.15 Bhargav777
 2.61 Tao Yu
 2.78 antoineccantin
 3.21 Iggy
 3.47 Lapinsavant
 3.74 riley
 3.82 Neo63
 3.96 mycube
 4.05 yuxuibbs
 4.07 TheDubDubJr
 4.13 bryson azzopard
 4.18 Nihahhat
 4.24 MatejMuzatko
 4.67 thatkid
 4.71 cc9tough
 4.79 Jaycee
 4.85 CyanSandwich
 5.01 qaz
 5.21 giorgi
 5.24 Regimaster
 5.25 uvafan
 5.29 typeman5
 5.39 bacyril
 6.13 Ultimate Cuber
 6.27 Schmidt
 6.55 ickathu
 6.66 jaysammey777
 6.92 Methuselah96
 7.15 LostGent
 7.86 ichcubegern
 8.43 BenjaminW
 8.91 notfeliks
 9.16 MarcelP
 16.67 MatsBergsten
 23.97 Mikel
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.95 stevecho816
 9.50 Lapinsavant
 10.45 Tao Yu
 10.78 Bhargav777
 11.15 riley
 11.67 Iggy
 12.69 TheDubDubJr
 12.90 mycube
 13.24 yuxuibbs
 13.58 uvafan
 13.61 MatejMuzatko
 13.98 bryson azzopard
 14.40 Neo63
 14.49 giorgi
 15.18 Dene
 15.43 Jaycee
 15.70 Nihahhat
 16.40 bacyril
 16.63 typeman5
 16.65 qaz
 17.20 CyanSandwich
 17.25 jaysammey777
 17.30 Mikel
 17.73 cc9tough
 17.77 Regimaster
 19.32 Methuselah96
 19.50 notfeliks
 19.71 Ultimate Cuber
 19.71 Perff
 20.49 ichcubegern
 20.73 ickathu
 21.85 MarcelP
 22.16 thatkid
 22.20 LostGent
 23.38 Schmidt
 26.64 EpicPowered
 28.34 BenjaminW
 37.23 MatsBergsten
 41.55 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(25)

 38.23 stevecho816
 44.95 riley
 48.09 TheDubDubJr
 48.41 uvafan
 51.18 mycube
 51.76 Iggy
 55.05 qaz
 58.19 bacyril
 59.33 Jaycee
 1:03.80 Dene
 1:05.20 jaysammey777
 1:05.63 yuxuibbs
 1:05.83 giorgi
 1:08.06 cc9tough
 1:10.69 thatkid
 1:13.43 Nihahhat
 1:15.20 Neo63
 1:15.59 ickathu
 1:24.80 ichcubegern
 1:44.23 Methuselah96
 1:49.86 Schmidt
 1:50.93 CyanSandwich
 1:57.88 BenjaminW
 2:03.52 MarcelP
 2:18.16 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:26.52 stevecho816
 1:32.13 mycube
 1:38.08 TheDubDubJr
 1:43.20 Dene
 1:50.44 uvafan
 1:54.50 bacyril
 1:58.93 qaz
 1:58.93 Iggy
 2:02.96 cc9tough
 2:18.00 yuxuibbs
 2:21.06 jaysammey777
 2:31.64 thatkid
 2:35.47 ickathu
 2:51.60 Jaycee
 2:59.47 Mikel
 4:41.51 BenjaminW
 DNF giorgi
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:59.82 mycube
 3:03.82 bacyril
 3:08.10 TheDubDubJr
 3:09.58 Dene
 4:03.63 jaysammey777
 4:18.07 cc9tough
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:03.20 TheDubDubJr
 4:17.05 mycube
 4:26.51 bacyril
 4:32.26 Dene
 4:53.23 qaz
 6:17.57 cc9tough
 6:41.46 jaysammey777
 DNF uvafan
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 18.35 stevecho816
 18.85 yuxuibbs
 20.93 uvafan
 22.96 mycube
 23.89 riley
 25.18 Lapinsavant
 26.95 Iggy
 27.18 TheDubDubJr
 27.63 cc9tough
 28.21 giorgi
 28.44 Nihahhat
 31.03 typeman5
 32.23 Neo63
 33.01 Jaycee
 34.70 jaysammey777
 34.74 Mikel
 39.56 thatkid
 40.34 qaz
 40.61 Methuselah96
 42.69 Dene
 43.98 notfeliks
 48.98 bacyril
 52.87 Ultimate Cuber
 56.15 MatejMuzatko
 1:00.12 ickathu
 1:46.58 BenjaminW
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:28.67 cc9tough
 2:02.48 Iggy
 2:08.35 TheDubDubJr
 2:24.38 qaz
 4:33.32 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 6.62 Lapinsavant
 7.84 riley
 9.00 stevecho816
 14.49 Neo63
 14.91 Tao Yu
 14.93 Iggy
 19.04 TheDubDubJr
 25.24 qaz
 25.37 jaysammey777
 25.90 CyanSandwich
 28.11 MatejMuzatko
 38.68 Jaycee
 43.11 cc9tough
 45.77 bacyril
 1:10.81 thatkid
 2:06.35 notfeliks
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 32.56 riley
 36.10 Iggy
 51.46 mycube
 1:14.01 CyanSandwich
 1:15.76 Mikel
 1:15.78 qaz
 1:34.90 Tao Yu
 1:49.61 MatsBergsten
 1:54.25 Jaycee
 2:09.46 bacyril
 2:10.00 MatejMuzatko
 2:33.29 jaysammey777
 3:14.80 cc9tough
 3:59.99 Nihahhat
 4:28.98 notfeliks
 6:47.98 ichcubegern
 DNF thatkid
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:22.89 Iggy
 3:50.17 mycube
 5:57.93 MatsBergsten
 7:28.35 qaz
 8:47.50 thatkid
10:01.11 CyanSandwich
12:13.00 bacyril
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:31.76 MatsBergsten
25:11.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

58:11.84 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

10/10 (48:06)  CyanSandwich
5/5 (17:24)  Lucas Wesche
2/2 ( 2:10)  Iggy
2/2 ( 5:53)  jaysammey777
2/2 ( 8:00)  cc9tough
2/3 (25:16)  Nihahhat
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 55.58 jaysammey777
 58.65 bacyril
 1:14.21 qaz
 1:26.73 cc9tough
 1:34.20 Jaycee
 1:42.54 TheDubDubJr
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 47.93 stevecho816
 55.12 riley
 1:04.33 uvafan
 1:10.68 Iggy
 1:10.89 mycube
 1:11.93 TheDubDubJr
 1:15.62 qaz
 1:19.85 bacyril
 1:21.99 Neo63
 1:29.57 Jaycee
 1:30.03 yuxuibbs
 1:38.38 cc9tough
 1:41.68 Nihahhat
 1:44.47 thatkid
 1:44.70 jaysammey777
 1:48.77 ickathu
 2:13.13 Schmidt
 2:32.24 MatsBergsten
 2:37.27 BenjaminW
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:40.25 uvafan
 2:41.25 TheDubDubJr
 2:49.87 riley
 2:54.61 mycube
 3:07.02 Iggy
 3:12.02 qaz
 3:26.71 bacyril
 3:39.62 cc9tough
 3:42.96 yuxuibbs
 4:05.83 jaysammey777
 4:12.76 Jaycee
 4:14.56 thatkid
 4:39.22 Nihahhat
 7:36.41 BenjaminW
*Magic*(2)

 1.05 yuxuibbs
 1.95 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.58 yuxuibbs
 4.80 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(16)

 6.65 Skullush
 8.80 stevecho816
 8.95 Iggy
 9.52 TheDubDubJr
 9.92 yuxuibbs
 12.76 riley
 12.82 qaz
 12.97 bacyril
 14.56 mycube
 17.11 thatkid
 17.48 bryson azzopard
 19.71 jaysammey777
 22.80 cc9tough
 22.93 ickathu
 25.30 Schmidt
 27.62 BenjaminW
*Clock*(9)

 7.86 Iggy
 8.68 Perff
 11.01 qaz
 13.60 yuxuibbs
 16.63 cc9tough
 17.61 bacyril
 17.63 TheDubDubJr
 24.16 jaysammey777
 50.57 BenjaminW
*Pyraminx*(22)

 5.08 Iggy
 6.04 uvafan
 6.11 Regimaster
 6.19 stevecho816
 6.27 bacyril
 6.84 ickathu
 8.35 TheDubDubJr
 8.55 yuxuibbs
 8.72 Neo63
 9.10 cc9tough
 9.33 qaz
 9.44 riley
 9.68 Jaycee
 9.71 ichcubegern
 10.86 notfeliks
 10.92 Nihahhat
 11.08 bryson azzopard
 11.39 CyanSandwich
 13.32 jaysammey777
 14.58 Schmidt
 15.84 LostGent
 17.21 BenjaminW
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:31.26 jaysammey777
 1:32.09 Iggy
 1:32.77 bacyril
 1:35.12 cc9tough
 1:36.15 TheDubDubJr
 1:41.49 riley
 1:59.15 mycube
 2:02.01 qaz
 2:17.94 Dene
 4:06.86 notfeliks
 4:11.41 Jaycee
*Square-1*(11)

 17.68 obatake
 20.20 Neo63
 23.70 Iggy
 36.28 TheDubDubJr
 40.66 bacyril
 41.96 cc9tough
 55.47 jaysammey777
 56.51 qaz
 56.55 CyanSandwich
 1:31.57 thatkid
 4:03.64 LostGent
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 okayama
28 irontwig
29 guusrs
34 TheDubDubJr
35 cc9tough
39 qaz
40 Jaycee
57 CyanSandwich
69 giorgi
DNF  mycube
DNF  jaysammey777

*Contest results*

322 Iggy
296 TheDubDubJr
269 mycube
256 qaz
248 bacyril
241 cc9tough
237 stevecho816
235 riley
224 jaysammey777
189 uvafan
187 yuxuibbs
177 Jaycee
152 Neo63
148 CyanSandwich
128 Nihahhat
125 thatkid
119 Lapinsavant
108 Tao Yu
106 Dene
105 giorgi
94 MatsBergsten
86 MatejMuzatko
81 ickathu
76 Bhargav777
73 bryson azzopard
64 Mikel
61 notfeliks
59 typeman5
58 Regimaster
50 ichcubegern
49 Methuselah96
47 BenjaminW
43 Schmidt
37 Ultimate Cuber
35 antoineccantin
27 LostGent
25 Perff
22 MarcelP
21 okayama
20 irontwig
19 guusrs
18 Lucas Wesche
17 Skullush
15 obatake
7 EpicPowered
4 RicardoRix


----------

